# Mr. Spilo



## rhino116 (Dec 30, 2003)

Very dangerous animal!


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

wow







......i like!


----------



## rhino116 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mug shot!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

holy crap what a beast!!! that is deffinatly a very sweet specimen


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

At that size it is "Mr Spilo"! Very nice!!







What size tank is he in?


----------



## rhino116 (Dec 30, 2003)

For now a 30. Soon to be moved.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Wow, that guy is a beast. Did you raise him to 11"?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Good God!







Awesome fish man! Good job!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

damn thats one huge spilo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep up the pics
i havent seen a spilo that big before
great looking fish


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

all juvi Ps has better color and looks better


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

that's the biggest spilo i have ever seen! Nice.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy sh*t!!! That thing is huge!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Impressive!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Monster Spilo you got there man


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice spilo, that's the biggest one I've ever seen


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think ive ever seen a bigger spilo! nice one man!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very impressive!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a first for me, did you raise that guy?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the biggest spilo i've ever seen here in the site. You rock, rhino!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i havent seen a spilo that big before


 Me neither - that's one hell of a spilo!!!

More pics, please


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

yes details please,how long have you had it ? how much you pay for it ? were did you get it ? very,very nice


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes where did you get him from?? Also have you measured him at 11 inches or are you just guessing??


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, great monster


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

almost looks like a pygo at that size!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice fish. Impressive!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Nice fish for sure


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Biggest Spilo I have seen.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very sexy fish!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG. Deffinately the biggest I ever seen.

I'm curious to if you did grow this beast, or purchase it large.

Wonder if there is a Mrs. Spilo


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice ass spilo


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i can only hope my spilo gets that large.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

that's one sexy fish... can't wait till mine is that big...!!!!!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

OMG, It's a Monster !!!!!!!!
can't wait still mine get this shape.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice looking spilo


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats one big spilo


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing specimen...congrats :nod: !


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How did u get one so big? Did you raise it or buy it? Where did u get it? I want it!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

HE is a monster!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..monster serra..


----------

